# Need some help with potentially fake batteries



## kimbo (15/6/17)

Hi

I have 3 LG HG2 batteries here that look suspect, i need the forum to help me please

These photos are from the top part of the batteries if something else is needed please ask.

1,



2.



3.



Thank you


----------



## DanielSLP (15/6/17)

Where did you buy these? At vapemix? They look suspect

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Strontium (15/6/17)

They're not pink, 1st test passed.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DanielSLP (15/6/17)

Could be the old brown batteries they were using?


----------



## RichJB (15/6/17)

Hard to say from pics, @kimbo, but the usual symptom is if the battery is underweight or (in the case of chocs) if the white insulator is shiny rather than dull/matte. The leg configuration is correct, chocs have four legs. There is something funny going on with those dents in the wrap but that might just be an individual fault.

Do you have legit chocs to hand? Maybe weigh a legit choc and then these, they should be within about 0.5g of each other. And then compare the colour of the brown wrapper. Fakes often have a slightly different shade of brown.


----------



## kimbo (15/6/17)

RichJB said:


> Hard to say from pics, @kimbo, but the usual symptom is if the battery is underweight or (in the case of chocs) if the white insulator is shiny rather than dull/matte. The leg configuration is correct, chocs have four legs. There is something funny going on with those dents in the wrap but that might just be an individual fault.
> 
> Do you have legit chocs to hand? Maybe weigh a legit choc and then these, they should be within about 0.5g of each other. And then compare the colour of the brown wrapper. Fakes often have a slightly different shade of brown.



Nothing at hand


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/6/17)

kimbo said:


> Hi
> 
> I have 3 LG HG2 batteries here that look suspect, i need the forum to help me please
> 
> ...


Those look like badly rewrapped batteries


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/6/17)

Should look like this











Sent from my Note 4


----------



## blujeenz (15/6/17)

1 & 2 look a bit dodge, my 1 yr old LG's both look like No3.
My weights are 44.6g & 44.9g.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (15/6/17)

weight
1. 44.09
3. 45.20
3. 45.08


----------



## RichJB (15/6/17)

OK, weights are good but that is not proof that they are legit. Are the white insulators shiny or a dull finish? Fakes are usually a high gloss finish.

Also check the printing quality on the wrap. Fakes often use lower-def printing which will give more of a 'dot matrix' feel to the print. Although again it's difficult unless you have a proven legit choc to compare with.


----------



## BumbleBee (15/6/17)

Authentic on the left has bigger vent holes than the clone. Both have Matt white insulators.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DanielSLP (15/6/17)

On a serious note, I don't think they Rewrapped. I have seen batteries get damaged by battery caps, that look like this. What device were they used in? I've seen someones pico do this.


----------



## kimbo (15/6/17)

DanielSLP said:


> On a serious note, I don't think they Rewrapped. I have seen batteries get damaged by battery caps, that look like this. What device were they used in? I've seen someones pico do this.


therion


----------



## BumbleBee (15/6/17)

I've been looking at these pics for way too long now, something just doesn't look right here. 1 & 2 appear to be different from 3. And it looks like they have been abused somehow. It almost looks like they were used in a mech mod which dented the terminals in and then someone tried to pry them out with some sort of tool. I am no battery expert by any means but from what I know and have seen I'm going to say 1 & 2 are fake, the jury is out on 3, that one looks like it may be legit.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (15/6/17)

Chuck it. Rather loose a few bucks than have your face blasted off


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/17)

@kimbo are these new batteries you just bought? 
Or 2nd hand batteries you just bought?


----------



## kimbo (15/6/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> @kimbo are these new batteries you just bought?
> Or 2nd hand batteries you just bought?


Batteries that died in a mod and dont want to charge again


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/17)

kimbo said:


> Batteries that died in a mod and dont want to charge again



Did you buy them new and how long have you had them for brother?


----------



## kimbo (15/6/17)

Its from a client so i am not very sure


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/17)

kimbo said:


> Its from a client so i am not very sure



Now you say they died in a Mod , is the mod a 3 cell mod like Rx200 or triade? If so have you tried checking each individual battery in a single cell mod?


----------



## kimbo (15/6/17)

They are all dead 0 volt .. from a therion


----------



## DanielSLP (15/6/17)

They won't charge again. At 0 volts there is no way of starting them up again. That being said, a regulated mod won't do that. Mech mods can drain a battery to 0, but it would have vented by then.


----------



## Gersh (15/6/17)

My chocs weigh 46.02 and pinks 46.44 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

